# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  halotestin

## 24tyrone

this is for all the real powerlifters and strongmen,
what were your experiences with halotestin , dose and would you reccomend it

strictly plate increasing stuff
only interested in increasing deads and squats

----------


## redz

I`m curious about this stuff too, considering using it in my next cycle.

----------


## Misery13

10mg with grapefruit juice to aid in a faster absorption (30 minutes is a good planning time) before Max Effort days. My strength and energy is endless for about 4 hours. You need to be careful to not overexert yourself...just stick to your scheduled workout. That is why I only use it on ME days when I'm going for heavy singles. Personal Record. Love the stuff.

----------


## Bobby_Tatom

Does anyone know a legit place to buy real Halo from? Iv'e been looking and im just unsure its my first time buying this stuff and i dont wanna waste money of fake stuff

----------


## Misery13

> Does anyone know a legit place to buy real Halo from? Iv'e been looking and im just unsure its my first time buying this stuff and i dont wanna waste money of fake stuff


come on. please read and adhere to the rules.

----------


## Bobby_Tatom

> come on. please read and adhere to the rules.


What rules exacly

----------


## Misery13

> What rules exacly


The rules and regulations that you were supposed to read before becoming a member. use the search engine.

----------


## powerliftmike

I never saw much difference with the stuff. Tried different brands several times. Some people claim it helps alot, but most people havent tried it and just parrot crazy stuff like it will destroy your liver with one dose or make you so aggressive youll kill someone. I havent found any AAS that does that type stuff. Anadrol has been my favorite oral for strength.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Another member here to ask is St. Pete. He did a pretty good run with this stuff late last year.

----------


## Lunk1

Currently using 40mg on gym days and 20mg on off days! I have not experienced any of the "rip fenders off of cars" type of aggression. Maybe because I am normally pretty clm already! I have seen where the normal weight that I rep with seems quite a bit lighter than usual. I have just started it so I am not sure how I will be effected by the sides. I understand some GI issues are common!

----------


## JSumma

I'm still a newbie and about to start my first cycle. For the future, how long would you guys recommend a cycle of Halo? 4-6 weeks? My programming is more geared toward daily o-lifts and squatting.

----------


## Lunk1

> I'm still a newbie and about to start my first cycle. For the future, how long would you guys recommend a cycle of Halo? 4-6 weeks? My programming is more geared toward daily o-lifts and squatting.


No more than 4 week...very toxic

----------


## JSumma

> No more than 4 week...very toxic


Oh man - this pill sounds scary. I would love the strength it would give me without the weight gain, but not really worth my health and life. This compound puzzles me though, how does it grant the user loads of strength with little change in weight. Lunk would you happen to know sound literature about halo?

----------


## Lunk1

> Oh man - this pill sounds scary. I would love the strength it would give me without the weight gain, but not really worth my health and life. This compound puzzles me though, how does it grant the user loads of strength with little change in weight. Lunk would you happen to know sound literature about halo?


It effect on the the CNS...check out the forum profile. Its pretty good

----------


## BG

Tried a few different kinds, did nothing. I bet they were all fake. I bet most of the halo from 90% ugl's are fake.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Most all halo is fake. I haven't found real in a year. And I've been looking

----------


## JSumma

> Most all halo is fake. I haven't found real in a year. And I've been looking


 :Frown:  PM when you score some. Notgonna use it till next year prob so I have a wholeeeeee year to look

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## gearbox

St Pete has the real stuff, not sure how you can tell besides the aggression and lift sky rocket

----------


## Randy_Mar

I've ran Halo probably 6 times, using 3 different brands. I've ran it at 30mg, 40mg, and even 45mg. Even took 60mg before a few armwrestling tournaments. 
I think alot depends on the quality of the product. Most effective was my first two times running some Mexican halo at 30mg (Stenox i believe.)
Then i ran some pink ones from a chinese UGL (at 45mg) - Didn't find it worked too great! Also ran some white pills with blue specs, and IP imprinted on it. Those were better than the chinese ones, but no where good as the stenox.

Strength increase started for me about 8 days in. Only got headaches on the stenox at 30mg. Never on the other brands.

Just a little info for u....!

----------

